# QWOP Glitches/Errors



## CubeX (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorrry, can't upload the files, they were all .tiff, so this thread is USELESS! I am very Sorry...

Hi all,

I found 2 glitches in the past few days of trying out QWOP... 

Here are the pictures:

This shows the figure up to 99.8 metres, and i have passed the sand(yellow) area, and i have not died yet.


This one shows the figure passing all of the long jump field. 


Also i don't have the image for this one, but when i continued from 99.3, it went straight to 100 metres

Did you find any other glitches/errors?

Note: No, i wasn't spending hours playing it, only like 10 minutes...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2010)

IMG tags can't link to locations on your own computer. (Imagine if they could - what a security risk!) You'll have to either attach the images, or upload them somewhere on the internet and then link there.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

I suggest image shack bro...
Can you describe what it looks like until then?


----------



## Meep (Dec 12, 2010)

I had a glitch where I landed on the jump pad but the game didn't end, and I ended up crawling backwards until I fell off the screen. =P


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Meep said:


> I had a glitch where I landed on the jump pad but the game didn't end, and I ended up crawling backwards until I fell off the screen. =P


 
liek dis?


----------

